# Terrigal haven - Avoca 11th oct



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

Look like favourable conditions in the haven tomorrow, there will be a Noreaster blowing in there today and calm 1st thing. Just took the dog up the skillion today and scanned the whole area with bins, didn't see any schools or birds working though.
Will be launching at 6 from the ramp next to the cafe/diveshop, definitely won't be wussing out like I did sunday since England won't be beating australia at rugby tonight


----------

